# '35 Elgin "Twin Bar" Racer - Looks Like a Bluebird Tricycle @@



## yeshoney (Jan 1, 2013)

Just realized there was whole forum for Tricycles!

Cool little guy/girl here.  All original, straight and in great shape for its age.  How many of these do you figure are still left in this good of shape and all original.  The seat is in OUTSTANDING condition and just adds to the Deco lines of this thing.  All I did was wipe it down gently.  Could be cleaned further or left as is.  To note there is some dried on duct tape residue on the tubes going down in the back.  Up to the new owner to try and remove.

$525 shipped in the lower 48

TFGNJRG@aol.com

Thanks and Happy New Year!

Joe


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 1, 2013)

*More pics*

Some more pictures...


----------



## Gary Mc (Jan 1, 2013)

Very cool!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

